# Runkeeper



## Mark T (Oct 13, 2011)

As I've updated my mobile to something a bit more modern I've added a app called Runkeeper.

Is there anyone else on here that is using that app and would like to link up as a "Street Team".

I'm pretty sure I won't be setting any records or covering any huge distance, but might be fun to link up


----------



## hotchop (Oct 13, 2011)

ahh I use Runtastic.... though I dont run particularly fast or far but it keeps me in check


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm afraid apps are beyond my technology  I did use Endomondo until my Garmin decided to stop working with Windows7.


----------



## kincaidston (Oct 13, 2011)

I like the adidas app, miCoach - website attached to it is pretty good too


----------



## Nyadach (Oct 17, 2011)

hotchop said:


> ahh I use Runtastic.... though I dont run particularly fast or far but it keeps me in check



Love Runtastic also. The maps it makes are great, as are the hill map etc. Also very handy as it works on pretty much everything out there with a free advert funded version or a paid for pro version which also add's heart rate monitor etc. Also good as it covers many different sports, not just running...thus the biking side mostly for me. Well worth checking out though on Android and WinMo7 and iOS.


----------

